# My Red Rocket



## Goodwrencher (Jul 17, 2005)

Only have one pic right now, will have more soon. I race this one on a banked clay oval in Burlington WA. What a blast! Started 20th and finished 5th in a 17 lap main last Sat. Will post more soon. Just aquired two more and will try to have them on the track in a couple of weeks.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

That does sound super fun =) I'm liking the little pulsar too.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

awesome indeed!!! Well done on the pulsar. :cheers:


----------

